# MechWarrior Fan Art Thread!



## chrisman01 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yup, all in the title, really.

If you're a MechWarrior and/or BattleTech fan, here's the place to share your fan art!

If you're not artistic but want to share something, then say where you got it from and who made it!

I decided to make this thread because 2010 is going to be the year of the 'Mech:

1.) MechWarrior 3015 has been announced by Smith & Tinker,
2.) Mechwarrior 4 is going to be re-released "soon" on mektek.net,
3.) Mektek is developing it's own game called "Assault Tech 1: BattleTech" (you can download the beta from their site!),
4.) MechWarrior: Living Legends, a _ *total conversion mod for Crysis* _






 , is going to be released *on December 26th!*

---------

And with that, here's my submission: a n00bish attempt at drawing a Timberwolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## updowners (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully Mechwarrior will be re-released soon. I've never tried the series but it seems pretty cool. I'll probably draw something to do with mechwarriors if I like the game


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 24, 2009)

Edited for MechWarrior: Living Legends release date!


----------



## XWolf (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the Mechwarrior games.

Have you tried Mech Assault on the DS?  Surprisingly good!


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 25, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> I love the Mechwarrior games.
> 
> Have you tried Mech Assault on the DS?  Surprisingly good!



I did, actually!  Then I finished it in no time flat, and that combined with the crappy graphics and lack of online multiplayer made me feel like I wasted my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't convince any of my friends to get it, either, so I never got to try the multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

anyway, doesn't anyone else want to make some fanart?!  You could even be lazy and draw 'mechs from MechWarrior 2 or 3! (very, VERY old games, with very blocky 'mechs)

c'mon, people, where's your love for all things robotic and destructive?


----------



## Raiser (Dec 25, 2009)

o.o

Does Timberwolf = Madcat?


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

Draw some Gundams.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 25, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> o.o
> 
> Does Timberwolf = Madcat?
> 
> ...



...You have to die. * NOW. *


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think theres a difference between Mechs and Mechas, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Though I dont know about both)


----------

